# Looking for Plow/Pusher



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

I am looking for a Plow or Push Box of some kind to put onto a Kubota M7060 has the quick attach loader, or heard a little about a frame option possibly. I've heard a little good and bad with both setups but would like your opinion on what setup would be best. We don't get a ton of snow but when we do people want it gone quick. The tractor will be used to clear residential community (driveways and roads).


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

Anybody have info to recommend?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure I'll chime in. If your doing resi drives and roads a pusher box is not very efficient. You could put a hydraulic wing plow on your loader arms, but you have to be very careful when windrowing your roads. The loader arms really don't handle sideways pressure well. When you go with the sub-frame mount then there is nothing blocking you from getting the job done right and fast. I believe and this is just my opinion, the best way would be an Normand 92 inch inverted blower on the back and Metal Pless Agrimaxx 0836-14 wing plow on a subframe for the front.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Take a close look at Snow Wolf. Great products for what your talking about. Sounds like you need a combo type product with what you're describing (driveway - roads as well), which they make a few of.


----------



## dutchy (Feb 9, 2012)

I think that the best set up is a blower on your sub frame in front and an extendable box on your 3 point.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

So how would that work when doing the roads?


dutchy said:


> I think that the best set up is a blower on your sub frame in front and an extendable box on your 3 point.


----------

